# Model Boat Show



## lgrania02 (Nov 22, 2008)

The March Modellers Show is taking place at the Ellesmere Port Boat Museum on Saturday and Sunday the 6th. and 7th. March 2010. There will be traders stands and model boat clubs displaying their models both off and on the water. A dock system will be laid out and tug towing demonstrations will be given. For any boat modeller wanting bits to finish a boat off this is the place to come. There is easy access via the M54 and also the possibility of seeing the real thing as the Museum is alongside the Manchester Ship Canal.


----------

